# Best place to buy spokes?



## chicagoglen (Aug 30, 2009)

Where do you guy's get your spokes? I want to learn to relace and replace the spokes in the two 1960 Schwinns I piked up ad the JC Higgins bike I am working on.

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 30, 2009)

Easiest place is at a local bike shop, if you have a decent one  nearby.  A good shop can make any size spoke you need- a bad one will just look at you.  There may be a good source on the interwebs, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 30, 2009)

memorylane-classics.com

Standard lengths are $7 per wheel - 36 spoke.  They are straight gauge but they work and look just fine.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 2, 2012)

Wheel Fanatyk has spokes custom lengths for about 33 cents each shipped if you buy a set.  Amazon also has good selection


----------



## Rambler (Oct 3, 2012)

I have purchased stainless spokes from Bill Warwood, 330-947-2744, 3037 Alliance Rd. Edinburg, OH 44272


----------



## pelletman (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks Rambler, this guy was mentioned on the Wheelmen board and it looks like he has some good options too


I have bought a lot of Stainless Double butted spokes from this guy .His ebay handle is childhood_dreams Will cut any length, nice to deal with.


----------



## dosbo56 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just ordered some from "jack23590" on ebay. They were $17 shipped for both sets (28).
Dave


----------

